# BAGHDAD | Development of historic Adhamiyah district



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Amanat Baghdad launches project to develop historic Adhamiyah district

(20/4/12) -- By Mahmoud al-Mulhim in Baghdad

For Mawtani.com

Amanat Baghdad has begun carrying out a project to revive and develop the historic Adhamiyah district that surrounds the shrine of Imam Abu Hanifa al-Numan. 

The three-stage project, which began at the beginning of April, is part of a series of projects to develop the capital and revive its historical districts. 

According to Sabah Sami, director of relations and media at Amanat Baghdad, the first stage involves inviting specialised engineering groups to submit design proposals, the second stage will choose the winning contract, and the third phase will see the execution of the project. 

Currently, five local, Arab and international engineering groups are competing to win the contract. 

The competing groups are the German Uberbau, the Spanish AV62 Arquitectos, the Al-Qatif Engineering Bureau in collaboration with the Spanish Balam Consultores, the Italian City Architecture and Landscape Studio and Sami al-Musawi's Iraqi bureau. 

The area surrounding the shrine encompasses four residential areas (sections 308, 310, 312 and 314) in the Shuyoukh, Haibat Khatoon, Hara, Safeena and Nassa neighbourhoods. 

A 20-member committee of engineers and representatives from Iraqi universities, the General Commission on Antiquities and Heritage, the Sunni Endowment and the provincial council will study the designs submitted by the five companies and select the best one. 

"There are many ideas on how to develop the area, including taking ownership of historic landmark houses to renovate them and turn them into places associated with heritage, culture, arts and literature, such as turning them into art galleries, cultural or literary clubs, or museums," Sami said. 

He said the project also includes the creation of an Amanat Baghdad bureau that will maintain the heritage and historic landmarks in the area. 

Large meeting halls, gardens and restaurants will be constructed, streets will be rehabilitated and refurnished with modern lighting systems, billboards, bus waiting areas and direction signs, and sidewalks will be re-tiled, he said. 

The expansion of the structure of the Imam Abu Hanifa al-Numan shrine, and the construction of a guesthouse for visitors and guests, will also be included in the project, Sami said. 
Adhamiyah carries 'historical depth' 

Abdul Salam al-Dulaimi, member of the Adhamiyah municipal council, praised the project for developing the heritage of the district. 

"Adhamiyah deserves this attention because it carries a certain historical depth that cannot be ignored, and also in view of its exceptional location in the capital," he told Mawtani. 

Al-Dulaimi called for the "inclusion of other areas of Adhamiyah in the renovation project because of their touristic importance, the most important of which is the Gerayat area overlooking the Tigris River, which is visited by tourists coming from all parts of Iraq to enjoy Iraqi cuisine served at restaurants floating in the river". 

"There is a good chance of success for tourist projects resulting from the Adhamiyah development project," said Khalid al-Essawi, a member of the National Investment Commission. 

"What makes Adhamiyah exceptional is the presence of a large number of shrines of many great scholars of Islam, which have become destinations for visitors coming from various Islamic countries, in addition to the presence of the royal cemetery in which members of the Iraqi monarchy family are buried," al-Essawi said. "There are also very old mosques that are hundreds of years old, in addition to its exceptional location on the shores of the Tigris River." 

"Therefore, it needs the construction of modern hotels, large commercial malls and tourist restaurants. I believe the opportunity is viable for investors to achieve that," he said. 

The project is one in a series that aims to develop the historic and heritage areas in Baghdad, which include renovating the Rasheed Street district, developing the area extending between this street and the Tigris River, and developing the area surrounding the Kadhimiya shrine.
http://europaconcorsi.com/projects/216854-Rehabilitation-and-development-of-Al-Adhamiya-Baghdad

It's not much but...

*Rehabilitation and development of Al Adhamiya, Baghdad*



The Baghdad Mayoralty has launched an international architectural competition to develop the al-Adhamiya City area of Baghdad, specifically the areas close to the Shrine of Imam Abu Hanifa.

The revitalizing of Adhamiya Our proposal is based on a first analysis of the urban structure, modes of functioning and genesis of Adhamiya’s urban context. From this first analysis, we built a framework in order to identify the nature of various urban problems and then to elaborate adapted solutions. The main axes of this framework are the following. The genesis of Adhamiya’s urban structure occurred according two parallel urban mechanisms : main circulation axes and large central areas. These two phenomena have generated the main cores of activities, then several types of functional polarisation. The urban development and activity derive from this polarisation which, with the passing of time, entailed either functional congestion ( the Al-Imam al-Adham Str.) or heavy transformations of the original function (as in the case of the historical core between the Holy Shrine and the river bank). There are three main relevant elements of urban centrality : - the Mosque area and complex, - the Adhamiya University Campus (from the Royal Mausoleum to the the Al-Imam al-Adham Str), - - the Sciences Academic Area (West of Antar Square) Besides these three poles, some neighbourhoods are balanced, some are congested, and some are marginalized. The two most relevant examples of marginalization are: 1. the historical core, which should have become a pole a centrality. But it is obviously not: its urban fabric and housing are highly dilapidated, poorly equipped, and disconnected from the rest of the neighbourhood. 2. the site of Adhamiya corniche, which is not valorised at all despite its richest potential. Otherwise, among the 4/5 of the quarter, the more recent urban fabric has a correct urban grid. Several minor problems should nevertheless be taken in consideration and solved. Given the mentioned problems, a consistent urban restructuration is needed. But even consistent, such a restructuration should not modify the current morphological and functional asset of the quarter in a radical extent. On the contrary, Adhamiya’s urban structure is balanced. To revive and rehabilitate its urban system and reach its full potentialities, we should enhance it according three axes: - upgrading the existing physical and functional systems - modifying single limited areas of it - inserting new components. The revival of Adhamiya will be reached from its current character: by strengthening its link with the city, balancing its internal irrigation, restoring its rich urban heritage, developing the commercial activity, and valorising the cultural goods witnessing its remarkable identity. A strategy and perspective in five points - rehabilitation of physical context - valorisation of cultural context - restructuring of mobility - social upgrading - development of economic activities






































*Renders*​


















































































[/CENTER]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wooow!!! seems beautiful!!


----------

